# Factos de Inverno 2008



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 23:07)

*Actualidades do Inverno *

Resumo de algumas consequências, por vezes dramáticas, deste Inverno excepcionalmente rigoroso no Hemisfério Norte, que se encontra num blogue francês Changement Climatique (Des nouvelles fraîches du réchauffement climatique):

- O Tadjiquistão, depois de sofrer o pior Inverno dos últimos 50 anos, pede auxílio à ONU. As várias semanas de frio intenso destruíram as infra-estruturas económicas e retrocederam a economia para níveis de há várias décadas atrás. A vida está paralisada, as pessoas morrem com falta de electricidade, de combustíveis para aquecimento dos lares e de águas sanitárias. Mesmo que o governo não deseje reconhecer oficialmente o balanço da catástrofe humana, um membro de uma ONG (organização não governamental) local afirma que o caos é pior que na Serra Leoa em guerra.

- 180 mil pessoas bloqueadas no Sul da China devido ao Inverno mais frio desde há meio século.

- Desaparecimento de 100 mil aves migratórias no meio de uma terrível tempestade de neve no Este da China. É uma das piores condições meteorológicas desde há vários decénios. Os prejuízos económicos já contabilizam mais de 15 mil milhões de dólares.

- Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia da Dinamarca, o gelo entre o Canadá e o Sudoeste da Gronelândia atingiu a maior área desde há 15 anos.

- Quedas de neve sem precedente provocaram o encerramento do aeroporto de Kansas durante mais de seis horas, o que nunca tinha acontecido desde que foi inaugurado há 35 anos. Tempestades de neve lançaram a confusão em partes do Nordeste americano e pintaram Nova Iorque de branco.

- Uma queda de neve cobriu a Grécia e colou os aviões no solo.

O mais misterioso é que os nossos media se mantêm mudos e quedos. Para eles vivemos num planeta a derreter-se de calor. Vão publicando todo o lixo noticioso que encontram de modo a manterem os leitores convencidos do dito «aquecimento global».

Obs.: Acrescentaram-se os casos do Nordeste americano e de Nova Iorque.

In: Mitos climáticos.

Será que o pai natal meteorológico ainda cá vai chegar ??  será que alguém neste calhau no meio do espaço sabe o que se está passar ?? 

Já tive menos esperanças para ocorrerem certos eventos gelados por terra lusitanas vamos lá ver no que isto vai dar só o tempo ditará tal destino.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Fev 2008 às 00:40)

Perante isto tudo ainda tenho esperança nesse pai natal meteorologico,
lamento so as perdas que esses paises estao a ter,quanto a isso não podemos fazer nada


----------

